
Innovation, Permission and Risk - artur_makly
https://livestream.com/internetsociety/iotgov/videos/172548792
======
artur_makly
great talk. posted by my IOT policy friend:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=gilad-
iot](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=gilad-iot)

